# الصلاة  في  مزامير  داود  النبي



## mina1 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*الصلاة  في  مزامير  داود  النبي
كما شرحها
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
​* 





حينما خاطب القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم شعبه سواء مباشرة من على المنبر أو بالمقالات المكتوبة، كان يستعرض فهمه للطبيعة البشرية ولتقلُّبات الحياة اليومية. وقد كان اهتمامه الأول أن يسمو بشعبه ويجذبهم ليقتربوا أكثر فأكثر من شخص الرب يسوع المسيح. كان يحاول باستمرار، ليس فقط أن يُعلِّمهم كيف يحيون حياتهم متشبِّهين بالمسيح، بل وأيضاً كيف يُنمون حياتهم الروحية. وكانت الصلاة من بين الموضوعات التي كان يُكثر الحديث عنها. وفي شروحاته على المزامير يتناول هذا الجانب الهام: ”الصلاة“ بتوسُّع، وإن كان ليس على سبيل الحصر.

ولا يتحدث القديس ذهبي الفم عن الصلاة من جهة أنواعها المتعددة (صلاة التمجيد، صلاة التوسُّل... إلخ)، بقدر ما يتكلَّم عن هدف أن يستجيب الله صلاتك بأي نوع كانت. ويدور تناوله لهذا الجانب من الصلاة حول داود النبي والمرنِّم، وكيف كان يسعى لإرضاء الله حتى يستجيب له.

وفي شرحه للمزمور السابع الذي يصفه بأنه ترنيمة شكر لله بعد انتصار داود على ابنه أبشالوم([])، يُعدِّد القديس ذهبي الفم ستة شروط لاستجابة الله لصلواتنا:*شروط استجابة الصلاة:*​
أولاً: أن تكون جديرة بالقبول من الله،

ثانياً: أن يُصلِّي الإنسان بما يتوافق مع شرائع الله،

ثالثاً: أن يُصلِّي الإنسان على الدوام وباستمرار،

رابعاً: أن لا نطلب متاع الأرض في صلواتنا،

خامساً: أن نطلب ما هو نافع حقًّا لنا،

سادساً: أن نفعل كل ما في مقدورنا فعله من صلاح([]).

عظات القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​:

إن العلاقة بين الصلاة والحياة عموماً هي موضوع رئيسي في شروحات المزامير للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ولا يعسر علينا العثور عليها كثيراً في سائر عظاته الأخرى. فالحياة التي يعيشها الإنسان، والطريقة التي يُعامِل بها رفقاءه مــن بني البشر، ومـا يكمن داخل أعماق نفسه، كل هذه أمور ضرورية للصلاة الناجحة، تماماً مثل أهمية كلمات الصلاة نفسها. كما أنه ليس هناك أسلوب محدَّد للكلمات التي نُرضي بها الله، فمعاني الكلمات والإحساسات التي تقف وراءها هي التي تهم.

وهنا يتضح تأثير رسائل القديس بولس الرسول. فالقديس بولس كثيراً ما تكلَّم عن سلوك الحياة كما يحق للرب، وفي كولوسي 10:1 يصف مثل هذه الحياة بأنها الإثمار في كل عمل صالح. وفي تسالونيكي الأولى 17:5 يحث المسيحيين على الصلاة الدائمة. وهو في هذا يكرر الوصية في رومية 12:12: «مواظبين على الصلاة»، وتصريحه في أفسس 18:6: «مُصلِّين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح». أما عن الحياة بحسب مشيئة الله فيوصي الرسول المسيحيين في رومية 2:12: «ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر» (أي لا تعيشوا بحسب هذا العالم)، ويوبِّخ بولس الرسول مسيحيي فيلبي الذين «يفتكرون في الأرضيات» (في 19:3). ويربط القديس ذهبي الفم بين الشرط الخامس لاستجابة الصلاة وبين القديس بولس حينما صلَّى إلى الله أن يرفع عنه الشوكة التي في جسده فلم يستجبْ، بأنها مَثَل للصلاة من أجل ما ليس نافعاً للإنسان.

ومما لا شكَّ فيه أنه كان للقديس بولس تأثير عميق في تعاليم القديس ذهبي الفم. وكثيرة جداً هي إشارات القديس ذهبي الفم في كل كتاباته وفي بعض من باقي أعماله (وإن لم يكن في شروحاته على المزامير) حيث يُسجِّل إعجابه بلا حدود بالقديس بولس. ويرجع ذهبي الفم إلى القديس بولس ليس بمجرد ترديد نصوص من رسائله؛ بل هو يستغرق في كتاباته فيرجع إلى مضمون مفاهيمه اللاهوتية حينما يتناول موضوعاً مـا. وكمثال لهذا، مـا نـراه في الشروط الستة لاستجابـة الصلاة. فباستثناء ”الصلاة بـلا انقطاع“ (1تس 12:5)، فإن باقي الأمثلة المستقاة من رسائل بولس الرسول لا تختص بالصلاة بالذات، بل بوصايا بولس الرسول للسلوك في الحياة المتمثِّلة بالمسيح. مما يلفت نظرنا إلى أن الصلة بين الحياة المتمثِّلة بالمسيح وبين الصلاة الناجحة هي لفتة يتميز بها القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.

وهذه الدراسة قائمة على شروط ذهبي الفم الستة كما يشرحها ليس فقط في تفسيره للمزمور السابع، بل وفي كل شروحاته على المزامير. وفي هذه الدراسة قسَّمتُ هذه الشروط إلى قسمين اثنين: الشرطان الأول والسادس مختصَّان بالحياة والصلاة كشرطين لاستجابة الصلاة، والشروط من الثاني إلى الخامس مختصَّة بمضمون الصلاة.

والقديس ذهبي الفم يتكلَّم عن كاتب المزامير باعتباره ”النبي“، وهو ليس إنساناً آخر سوى داود. وتشمل الشروط الستة الحياة بأكملها، وبكلمات القديس يوحنا فإنه لكي تتحقَّق هذه الحياة، فإنه لابد من أن يصحب المزمور القارئ في كل مستوى من مستويات حياته الشخصية. وحينما يُقدِّم داود باعتباره مؤلِّف المزامير ويرجع إلى الأحداث التي تمَّت في سيرته ليشرح هذه المزامير، فإنَّ ذهبي الفم يُقدِّم داود للقارئ باعتباره شخصاً حقيقياً يتحدث عنه. وهو بهذا يوفِّر لنا تعمُّقاً في نصوص المزامير أكثر مما تعوَّدنا عليه من تفاسير المزامير.*الحياة والصلاة معاً
لضمان استجابة الصلاة*​لكي نستحق أن ننال استجابة لصلواتنا، فهذا يتطلب بالضرورة أن نعمل كل ما في وسعنا. وهذا يعني: طريقة الحياة، ووضع الصلاة، ما يجعل الله منصتاً لصلواتنا. ويعتبر القديس ذهبي الفم داود أنه بالدرجة الأولى المعلِّم لهذه الأمور. فهو ليس فقط مستحقاً لاستماع الله له، بل هو أيضاً جديرٌ بأن يكون قدوة للآخرين.
*الاستحقاق في الصلاة:*​
حينما يتحدَّث ذهبي الفم في ”شرحه لمزمور 7“، عن تعقُّب أبشالوم لداود، يضع تأكيداً على رد فعل داود لهذه الضيقة، حيث تظهر شخصية الرجل بوضوح. وحتى بعد أن قتل أبشالوم أخاه، يقول ذهبي الفم إن داود عامَـل ابنه برفق([)، ثم بـالرغم من أن أبشالوم انقلب حينئذ على أبيه واضطره إلى الهرب خوفاً على حياتـه، فإن داود يظل يقول لجنوده: «ترفَّقوا لي بالفتى أبشالوم» (2صم 5:18). وحينما بلغ داود خبر مقتل أبشالوم صرخ باكياً منزعجاً: «يا ابني يا ابني أبشالوم، يا ليتني مُتُّ عِوَضاً عنك...» (2صم 33:18)(). لقد عانى داود عداءً شديداً على يدي ابنه، ويُعلِّق القديس ذهبي الفم بأن داود تألَّق كالذهب في بوتقة الانصهار، إذ صار أكثر نقاءً بسبب هذه المحنة القاسية(

ويرى القديس ذهبي الفم في عزلة داود وضعفه الواضح نموذجاً لانتصار الفضيلة على الرذيلة، لأن الفضيلة ــ كما يقول ذهبي الفم ــ يقف الله لها حامياً ومعضدا  ,. ويحثُّنا أن نقتدي بهذا المثال الذي يُقدِّمه داود بكلماته في المزمور: ”يا رب إلهي، فيك وثقتُ، فخلِّصني...“() (مز 1:7 ــ بحسب النص في شروحات ذهبي الفم). وهذه النصيحة التي يُسديها لنا ذهبي الفم تربط بين الحياة والصلاة.

وتتضح فضيلة حياة داود العالية من بدايات مُلْك داود. ففي 2صم 14:7ــ16 يُعلن الرب أنه سيُثبِّت مملكة داود إلى الأبد، وسوف يؤدِّبه إن أخطأ، ولكنه لن ينزع رحمته منه كما نزعها من شاول الملك.

ولكن إن كان ذهبي الفم قد أوضح أن حياة الفضيلة العالية ضرورية لحياة الصلاة الناجحة، فماذا يا تُرى قال عن خطية داود العظيمة مع بثشبع؟ لا شكَّ أن كلامه ذو أهمية وحاسم لنفهم تعليمه عن علاقة الخاطئ بالله وفرصته في الصلاة الناجحة.

وفي الشروحات كما هي متاحة لنا اليوم، يرجع القديس ذهبي الفم إلى مرجعين في هذا الموضوع. ففي شرحه على مزمور 6 يقول إن داود ارتكب خطية القتل، إلاَّ أنه اختبر ”محبة الله للبشر“ Philanthropia([]). وفي شرحه على مزمور 4 يتكلَّم عن المعاناة القاسية التي أصابت داود بسبب شهوته الآثمة

ويُقدِّم القديس ذهبي الفم تعليقاً مطوَّلاً على هذه المسألة في ”عظاته على إنجيل متى ــ العظة 36“، حيث يصف ارتكاب داود للزنا والقتل بأنه ”مرض“، تفاقم سُوءُه بسبب حقيقة أنه لم يكن فقط رجلاً فاضلاً؛ بل أيضاً نبيًّا. لكن ذهبي الفم يعود فيؤكِّد على ”سرعة تماثـُل داود للشفاء“ من مرضه، لأنه لم يستغرق في اليأس بل تاب، وعاد طاهراً مرة أخرى([في موضع آخر يصف طريقة داود في التوبة بأنها:

[بالاتضاع، وندم القلب، وبتأنيب الضمير، وبعدم الرجوع لهذا السقوط مرة أخرى بتذكُّرها دائماً، وباحتمال كل ما يأتي عليه بالشكر، وبالرفق بمن يحزنونه، وبالامتناع عن الحُكْم على الذين يتآمرون ضده، إلى حدِّ مَنْعه الذين كانوا يريدون أن يفعلوا هذا.](])

ونجد في المزامير التي شرحها القديس ذهبي الفم برهاناً على كل ذلك. فكما رأينا، فإن سلوك داود تجاه أبشالوم برهان على الامتناع عن مجازاة خصومه. أما عن احتماله بشكر ما يأتي عليه، فإننا نجد ذلك في مزمور 7 حينما يقول: ”سأشكر الرب حسب برِّه، وسأُرنم لاسم الرب العليِّ“ (مز 17:7). ويقول ذهبي الفم إن داود باستخدامه هنا صيغة المستقبل (”سأشكر“، ”سأُرنم“) يشير إلى أنه لم ينسَ أعمال الله الصالحة التي نالها ولا هو صار كسولاً؛ بل كان صاحي العقل يقظاً لإحسانات الله معه(




*
الصلاة الدائمة​*
يحثنا القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم على الصلاة الدائمة، لأنه ما من شيء يؤدِّي إلى الفضيلة مثل أن نتكلَّم دائماً مع الله، وأن نقدِّم له الشكر دوماً ونسبِّح الله([1]). 

وكان ذهبي الفم على مدى حياته كلها يشير إلى أن داود النبي مجَّد الله بكلماته كما بأعماله([2]). وينصح القديس ذهبي الفم قرَّاءه، أنه في أوقات التجارب والمحن والاضطهادات فلنفعل كما فعل داود ونُقدِّم المجد لله ولا نكفّ عن أن نباركه([3]). وسواء كُنَّا شيوخاً أو شباباً، فيجب أن نُقدِّم الشكر لله. وكما يقول ذهبي الفم، فإن هذا هو غرض المزمور 148 أنه يُبيِّن لنا أنه لابد أن نُسبِّح الرب على كل شيء، بصرف النظر عمَّن نكون نحن([4]). كما يجب أيضاً أن نثابر في صلواتنا وتوسُّلاتنا ولا نيأس إذا لم تُستَجَبْ في الحال([5]). *صلاة التوبـة: *​
أما صلاة التوبة فهي نوع آخر من الصلاة التي تتطلَّب الدوام فيها والمثابرة عليها. فحينما يشرح المزمور 6: 6 ”أغسل كل ليلة سريري، وبدموعي أبلُّ فراشي“، يقول ذهبي الفم إن المرنِّم هنا كان يقضي كل حياته في دموع التوبة([6]). وهذا مَثَل لنا في كيف يجب أن نتصرف حينما نخطئ: أن نفصل أنفسنا عن كل مَن يُخطئ، ونصلِّي إلى الله بدموع كل ليلة فوق سرير نومنا([7]). إن القديس ذهبي الفم يرى في المزامير نموذجاً لنا في الصلاة الدائمة. ففي كل ظرف من ظروف الحياة يلتفت المرنِّم إلى الله بالصلاة. وحينما نثابر في الصلاة فسوف ننال ما نسأل من أجله، إن كان نافعاً لنا([8]). 

*نسأل ما هو نافع حقًّا، وليس الأمور الأرضية: *​
أن نطلب ما هو نافع معناه أن لا نطلب الأمور الأرضية بل نطلب ما هو حقًّا نافع لنا، هكذا يعلن القديس ذهبي الفم. وصلاة المزمور 140 (الترجمة السبعينية) هي هذه الصلاة بعينها، ويشير ذهبي الفم أن داود في هذا المزمور لا يسأل شيئاً ضد أعدائه، ولا يسأل غِنىً ولا ازدياداً ولا قوةً ولا مجداً ولا سائر الأشياء الزائلة، بل فقط الباقيات والخالدات([9]). 

ويأخذ ذهبي الفم سليمان الملك كنموذج آخر لمن استُجيبت صلاته، لأنه سأل الروحيات. فقد سأل سليمان الذهن الفهيم ليحكم به شعبه (3 ملوك 3 في السبعينية، وهي تساوي 1 ملوك 3 في الطبعة المتداولة)، وقد كافأه الله على صلاته الروحية هذه فأعطاه حتى ما لم يسأله([10]). فقد نال ليس فقط الحكمة العالية، بل وأيضاً غِنَىً وكرامة عظيمتين. 

وكما يشرح ذهبي الفم، فإن المرنِّم حينما يُصلِّي: ”اهْدِني يا رب ببرِّك“ (مز 5: 9)، فإن هذا السؤال ليس من أجل أشياء فانية وعابرة في هذه الحياة، بل من أجل التعضيد من العُلا. لأننا ونحن في هذه الحياة، التي هي كمثل طريق، نحتاج إلى الله هادياً لنا ليمسكنا بيده ويُرينا الطريق([11]). ويؤكِّد ذهبي الفم على أنه من الضروري أن نطلب معونة الله إن كنا نريد أن ينجح جهادنا([12]). يقول المرنِّم في مزمور 142: 10: ”علِّمني أن أصنع مشيئتك، لأنك أنت إلهي“، فكل صلواته كانت روحية؛ إذ لم يسأل مالاً ولا قوة ولا مجداً، بل أن يصنع مشيئة الله([13]). 

وأيضاً في مزمور 143، يشرح ذهبي الفم، أن المرنِّم يزدري بكل متاع الدنيا ويُعلن: ”طوبى للشعب الذي الله هو إلهه“ (مز 143: 15)([14]). أما الشهوات الخاطئة، والجنوح نحو أمور هذه الحياة والتعلُّق بالأرض، فإنها تُضعف القلب([15]). الفضيلة هي الشيء الوحيد الجدير باقتنائها في هذه الحياة([16]). هذه هي الأشياء التي علينا أن نسألها في الصلاة، حسب شرح ذهبي الفم. 

ويُقدِّم ذهبي الفم توسُّعاً في شرح هذه النقطة، وهو يشرح مزمور 7: 11، حيث يقول النبي: ”مُعيني هو بار“. ويشرح ذهبي الفم ذلك: هذا يعني ”فليتعاملْ الله معي بطريقة بارة (عادلة) لأني لم أسأل شيئاً غير عادل“. فإن كنا نريد أن نتمتع بالتعضيد من فوق، فلنسأل فقط ما هو متوافق مع العدل، وذلك حتى من طبيعة هذا التوسُّل نتأكَّد من المعونة الآتية مِن ”الذي يُنجِّي المستقيمي القلب“ (مز 7: 10)([17]). لكن صلاتك لن تكون بارة إن سألتَ غِنَى أو جمالاً أو أي نعمة أخرى عابرة تتصل بهذه الحياة الحاضرة([18]). 

وحتى إذا كان المصلِّي بارًّا، فقد لا تكون صلاته مستجابة إذا لم تكن من أجل شيء نافع. هكذا يقول ذهبي الفم في شرحه مزمور 7: 

[لأنه مَن كان أكثر برًّا من القديس بولس؟ ولكن لأنه سأل شيئاً ليس نافعاً، فلم يُستَجَبْ له. حيث يقول القديس بولس: «من جهة هذا تضرَّعتُ إلى الرب ثلاث مرات أن يُفارقني. فقال لي: تكفيك نعمتي، لأن قوتي في الضعف تُكْمَلُ» (2كو 12: 8و9). وأيضاً مَن كان أكثر برًّا من موسى النبي؟ وهذا أيضاً لم يُسمَع له، حيث قال الله له: «كفاك، لا تَعُدْ تُكلِّمني أيضاً في هذا الأمر» (تث 3: 26). لأنه كان يسأل الله أن يدخل إلى أرض الموعد، وكان هذا الطلب غير نافع له، فلم يسمح الله بذلك.]([19]) 

U U U 

*ملاحظات ختامية ​*
إن ذهبي الفم في كتابه شرح المزامير، يتفوَّق في عظاته الرعوية المشهور بها جداً. وإن الشروط الستة لاستجابة الله للصلاة كما يُعدِّدها في ”شرح مزمور 7“ تحيط بكل نواحي الحياة اليومية. فالشخص المصلِّي قد يكون مستحقاً لنوال إجابة صلاته فقط حينما يعيش الحياة الصالحة والتَقَويَّة. ويحث ذهبي الفم متواتراً قارئه لسلوك هذه الحياة، بحيث إن كل شيء يقوله ذهبي الفم يهدف من ورائه أن يجذب الإنسان ليكون أكثر التصاقاً بالله وأكثر بُعْداً عن الخطية. 

ولأن نوعية حياة الإنسان تؤثـِّر مباشرة في فاعلية صلاته، فإن كل عظات ذهبي الفم تتصل بالصلاة. لكن هذه الملاحظات التي تعقد رباطاً بين الاثنين: الحياة والصلاة تُعتبر بمثابة ”خريطة طريق“ للإنسان المُصلِّي، وهذا هو ما تُلقي عليه الضوء هذه الدراسة التي نُقدِّمها. 

وبنفس الطريقة، فإن الصلاة في توافقها مع شرائع الله، والصلاة الدائمة، وعدم سؤال الأشياء الأرضية؛ بل سؤال الأشياء التي هي حقًّا نافعة لنا، هي توجيهات يحاول بها ذهبي الفم أن يدفع القارئ إلى سلوك الطريق الصحيح نحو الله. وحينما نوفي كل هذه الشروط، فإننا حينئذ فقط نكون قد اشتركنا بكل ما في مقدورنا عمله. 

يقول ذهبي الفم إن غاية كل مجهوداتنا الدائمة، يجب أن تكون ليس فقط أن نصلي، بل أن نصلي ونحن في الحالة التي فيها تُستجاب صلواتنا. ثم يواصل ذهبي الفم توضيحه، أن الصلاة وحدها ليست كافية لننال ما نسأل من أجله، إن لم نضع في اعتبارنا هذه الشروط التي تجعل صلاتنا مقبولة لدى الله. فالفرِّيسي صلَّى، لكن صلاته لم تنفعه شيئاً. واليهود كانوا يصلُّون، لكن الله انصرف عن صلواتهم لأنهم لم يصلُّوا بالشروط المطلوبة. لهذا يوصينا الله أن نُقدِّم له صلاتنا في الوضع الذي يجعلها مسموعة. وهذا هو ما علَّمنا إيَّاه داود في مزمور 6. ومزمور 6 ليس وحده الموضع حيث يُعلِّمنا داود عن الصلاة لكي تكون مُستجابة. ففي كل المزامير - كما يقول ذهبي الفم - كان داود يحثنا على معرفة الله وسلوك الحياة المقدسة([20]). إنه يتولَّى دور المعلِّم كما يتولَّى دور النبي كذلك، حيث يمزج المشورة بالصلاة أحياناً([21])، وأحياناً يمزج التشجيع بها([22]). 

وفي مزمور 148 يُظهِر لنا داود أنه لا يكفي أن نرتل بالتسبيح لله بأنفسنا فقط، بل وبكل الخليقة التي يجب أن تشترك في تسبحات الأتقياء: ”سبحيه أيتها الشمس والقمر. سبحيه يا كل النجوم والنور.“ (مز 143: 3)([23]) 

وفي شروحات ذهبي الفم على المزامير التي هي حقًّا صلاة داود، فإن هذه الشروحات تُقدِّم ليس فقط حثـًّا وإرشاداً على الصلاة، بل هي أيضاً عمل جوهري على ربط الصلاة بشخص النبي داود وبتعاليم القديس بولس الرسول. إن هذه الدراسة بما فيها من معلومات ليتها تكون نافعة لطالبي الصلاة والحياة الروحية، وكذلك لطالبي دراسة التعليم الآبائي الكنسي، وعلم التفسير. 

وفي دراسة عن العهد القديم يقول الكاتب: ”هناك أسفار قليلة في العهد القديم قُرئت أكثر من المزامير، إما لأنها جزء من الليتورجية، وإما من خلال الدراسة الشخصية، وقد بَدَت أنها مُحببة إلى قلوب المؤمنين“([24]). وإني أعتقد أن هذا هو المستوى الذي بلغ إليه نبوغ ذهبي الفم بأكثر وفرة، إذ حيث لمست شروحات ذهبي الفم ”القلب البشري، ودوافعه، وضعفه، أو بشـَّرت بنعمة ومحبة يسوع المسيح، فهنا يرتفع ذهبي الفم ويدوم ليصير بحق "معلِّماً في إسرائيل".“([25]) 

وكما تلمس المزامير نفسها قلب الإنسان، هكذا أيضاً فعلت شروحات ذهبي الفم على المزامير.


----------

